# Desperate



## Muddleglum (Dec 19, 2009)

I can't remember my favorite Classical album and was hopeing I could find help here. It was a split LP with a russian (i think) composer on the B side and the A side was actually a professor of electronic music at the University of Chicago or maybe UIC. It was back in the 50's or 60's so I was a little surprized to see a professor of electronic music and thats really all I can remember. I know it's a long shot but I have to keep trying.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

What kind of music was on the album? Electronic? Chamber? Orchestral?

Melodic or Avant-garde?


----------



## Muddleglum (Dec 19, 2009)

Orchestral I just added the Prof of electronic music in there because it struck me as an odd program for the 50's or 60's and made me remember at least one fact about side A's composer.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

What did the cover look like?

Is there any names you can remember?


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Do the names Mario Davidovsky and Milton Babbitt come to mind. Because that is what comes to mind when it comes to 50's Electronic composers.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Columbia-Four-Channel-Compositions-Ussachevsky-Quadraphonic/dp/B002UR2OCS/ref=sr_1_29?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1261235363&sr=1-29

Here is a 59 release of electronic music on an LP.


----------



## Muddleglum (Dec 19, 2009)

It wasn't electronic music it was an on Orchestra both sides. I was just mentioning one of the composers was a professor of electronic music back in the 50's or 60's at a chicago universtiy and that I thought might help figure out who I was looking for. I read all this on the jacket it had a bio about both composers. Thanks so much for the reply's so far!


----------



## Muddleglum (Dec 19, 2009)

The only name I can remember and I know it's wrong because I keep getting some guy in the movie industry when I try to search is something like Zemekis or Zenekis.


----------



## Bartók (Dec 10, 2009)

Muddleglum said:


> The only name I can remember and I know it's wrong because I keep getting some guy in the movie industry when I try to search is something like Zemekis or Zenekis.


Actually, the composer you are thinking of is probably Iannis Xenakis.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I had thought the American composer might be Charles Wourenin, an electronic musician and lecturer who also composed orchestral works. I cannot find his early works coupled with another composer's however.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Wourinen


----------



## Muddleglum (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the replies!! And Bartok thanks to you I have been reunited with my long lost love! It was still hard to find even with finally finding his name but finally I found it http://www.discogs.com/Iannis-Xenak...olin-Orchestra-De-Natura-Sono/release/1187008

I really do appreciate this it's been so many years!


----------



## Bartók (Dec 10, 2009)

Congratulations on finding it! It looks like a great album. I've always loved Xenakis, but I haven't heard those works yet.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Xenakis led an interesting life. There's a good Wikipedia article on him:

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iannis_Xenakis*


----------

